# Urinating in the bathroom at the same time as me?



## Ananda (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi there

This morning my 2 year old male cat started scratching and then urinating in the bath although he has never done this before. He has never had any urinal territory marking issues before and nothing has changed at home. A couple of weeks ago, I was on the toilet and he started doing the same in the wash basin but didn't really pee anything so I though it was maybe his way of saying that his litter box was dirty.

After this morning, I wonder if it has anything to do with me because he is very attached to me and expressive and both times I was on the toilet. 
As I said, nothing has changed at home where we have another male cat of his age that he grew up with and a elder lady of 12 years. They have all lived together for the past 2 years and things get on well now, with the younger staying out of the elder's way.

At least I could see that his urine was a normal healthy color and that he was peeing a normal quantity so no renal issues, but I didn't know if I should tell him off because I was afraid it might make it worse.
Does anyone have any ideas?

Many thanks


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Ananda said:


> Hi there
> 
> This morning my 2 year old male cat started scratching and then urinating in the bath although he has never done this before. He has never had any urinal territory marking issues before and nothing has changed at home. A couple of weeks ago, I was on the toilet and he started doing the same in the wash basin but didn't really pee anything so I though it was maybe his way of saying that his litter box was dirty.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

May help stop him if you leave the plug in the bath/basin and leave a bit of water in the bottom.


----------



## FredandMarcy (Dec 24, 2011)

The behavior is not as uncommon as you might think. Our cat's litter box is very close to our toilet. Very often when my wife goes into the bathroom and sits on the toilet, the cat follows her in, gets in his box and simultaneously urinates in his litter box. Happened twice in the last two weeks. 

Why? Who knows! But it happens frequently enough that my suggestion to you would be to put a litter box in your bathroom. Sounds absurd, but he/she will likely use that box at the same time you use 'yours'.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

FredandMarcy said:


> The behavior is not as uncommon as you might think. Our cat's litter box is very close to our toilet. Very often when my wife goes into the bathroom and sits on the toilet, the cat follows her in, gets in his box and simultaneously urinates in his litter box. Happened twice in the last two weeks.


mine does that too!

as its a new behaviour - you may want him checked for a UTI


----------



## Ananda (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Chet, the act, hasn't done it again since so fingers crossed that it was nothing more.

I guess there must be either territorial reasons or closeness with the owner in these cases...


----------

